# Ο "ναός της Δημοκρατίας" made in Greece



## Costas (Feb 6, 2009)

Η έσχατη ξεφτίλα! Ρεπορτάζ του tvsx.

Μου θύμισε τα "Εκατό Λουλούδια" του Μάο. Τους είπε τότε ο Τιμονιέρης "θέλουμε να μας βοηθήσετε, να καταγγείλετε, να ασκήσετε κριτική", και τον πίστεψαν αυτοί και άρχισαν να καταγγέλουν τα κακώς κείμενα. Μετά, τους βάφτισε "δεξιούς" και τους φυλάκισε, κι ακόμα δεν έχουν αποκατασταθεί.

"Πείτε μας ποιος το 'γραψε, αλλιώς θα τιμωρηθεί όλο το σχολείο. Θα σας κόψουμε όλες τις εκδρομές. Δε μιλάτε, ε; Καλά, δώστε μας τότε γραπτά σας να κάνουμε γραφολογική εξέταση να το βρούμε μόνοι μας."

Και εις ανώτερα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

_Λεπτομέρεια_

Γράφει στο κείμενο του tvsx:
Έγινε και προσπάθεια *μέσω της Βουλής* να αποσταλούν πίσω στο σχολείο τα επίμαχα φύλλα αξιολόγησης και να γίνει γραφολογική εξέταση (!) για να αποκαλυφθεί η ταυτότητα των μαθητών που παρεκτράπηκαν.

Η μητέρα λέει και ξαναλέει «η Βουλή ζήτησε». Όχι, δεν το ζήτησε η Βουλή. Κάποιος βλάκας στη Βουλή το ζήτησε. Οι γενικευτικές απαξιώσεις δεν θα βοηθήσουν τη σκέψη των 14χρονων.


----------



## Elena (Feb 7, 2009)

Άσχετο. Οι δύο γονείς είναι αυτοί εδώ; 

26/07/03

ΤΗ ΣΚΛΗΡΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ φαίνεται ότι εξαντλούν οι κρατικοί μηχανισμοί εναντίον δύο πολιτών της Αθήνας που εναντιώθηκαν στην ανέγερση του Νέου Μουσείου Ακρόπολης, υποστηρίζοντας ότι καταστρέφονται μ' αυτό τον τρόπο σημαντικές αρχαιότητες. Η *Ελένη Γκίκα και ο Σπύρος Καλογερόπουλος* οδηγήθηκαν χτες στο δικαστήριο μετά από μήνυση που υποβλήθηκε εναντίον τους από κάποιον εργολάβο του έργου. Την ώρα που συντάσσονται αυτές οι γραμμές δεν έχει γίνει γνωστή η έκβαση της δίκης, όμως όποια απόφαση κι αν παρθεί, θα είναι ένα απλό επεισόδιο στο δράμα που παίζεται στο χώρο Μακρυγιάννη από τη στιγμή που αποφασίστηκε να χτιστεί εκεί πάση θυσία το μουσείο.

Ο ΒΙΑΙΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που χρησιμοποιήθηκε εναντίον της κυρίας Γκίκα την Κυριακή το απόγευμα, η απελευθέρωσή της χωρίς να της απαγγελθεί κατηγορία, η εκ νέου σύλληψή της τη Δευτέρα το πρωί, η πρόσκληση του συζύγου της στο Τμήμα Νέου Κόσμου και η σύλληψη κι εκείνου, μαρτυρούν ότι οι δυο πολίτες έχουν γίνει στόχος, μόνο και μόνο επειδή εκδηλώνουν δημόσια τις απόψεις τους για την επαπειλούμενη καταστροφή.

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΜΑ του «Ιού» την περασμένη Δευτέρα (21/7), και την υποβολή ερώτησης στη Βουλή από τον κ. Κώστα Καρρά, η Αστυνομική Διεύθυνση αποκάλυψε ότι οι άνδρες που συνέλαβαν την κυρία Γκίκα την Κυριακή ήταν υπάλληλοι του Οργανισμού Ανέγερσης Νέου Μουσείου Ακρόπολης και όχι παρακρατικοί μπράβοι. Ομως οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΑΝΜΑ δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να προβαίνουν σε συλλήψεις πολιτών, και μάλιστα την ώρα που είχε συμφωνηθεί με την παρευρισκόμενη δύναμη της Αστυνομίας και της Πυροσβεστικής η διακοπή της ειρηνικής της διαμαρτυρίας. Είτε το θέλουν είτε όχι, λειτούργησαν ως παρακράτος. Ημασταν αυτόπτες μάρτυρες. 

*Η ΕΛΕΝΗ ΓΚΙΚΑ και ο Σπύρος Καλογερόπουλος* πληρώνουν σήμερα τη συνέπεια με την οποία αγωνίστηκαν επί μήνες από το μικρό τους διαμέρισμα στην πολυκατοικία της οδού Χατζηχρήστου 7 που έχει απαλλοτριωθεί και κατεδαφίζεται. Το κίνητρό τους δεν είναι παρά μόνο αυτό. Ως απλοί ενοικιαστές δεν έχουν να χάσουν την περιουσία τους -όπως συμβαίνει με άλλους ενοίκους των απαλλοτριούμενων κτιρίων της περιοχής. Πληρώνουν σήμερα το γεγονός ότι ήταν εκείνοι που έβγαλαν βίντεο-ντοκουμέντο για την καταστροφή των αρχαιοτήτων στην ανασκαφή Μακρυγιάννη, από το παράθυρο του σπιτιού τους.

ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΜΩΣ την ικανοποίηση ότι την ίδια μέρα που τα ΜΑΤ με πρωτοφανή αγριότητα τους έβγαζαν από το σπίτι τους (16/7), δημοσιευόταν η απόφαση του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας που ανέστειλε τις εργασίες θεμελίωσης του Μουσείου. Μια απόφαση-κόλαφος για το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και προσωπικά τον υπουργό.

http://www.iospress.gr/iospress/iospress200307.htm


και ένα χρόνο πριν: http://www1.rizospastis.gr/page.do?publDate=21/12/2002&pageNo=25&direction=1


Γιατί δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι μιλάμε για τους γονείς του ίδιου μαθητή -αν και μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι το ρεπορτάζ δεν είχε έναν εκπρόσωπο της Βουλής κ.λπ. Μπορεί, βέβαια, να πρόκειται για συνωνυμία...


----------

